# who watched bank of dave



## alexj

Watched the programme last Thursday thought it was great, but then when I looked into it, you cant get the 5% as theres a waiting list and the loan rates arent very good either...makes quite good television though, what did you think ?


----------



## Derekh929

alexj said:


> Watched the programme last Thursday thought it was great, but then when I looked into it, you cant get the 5% as theres a waiting list and the loan rates arent very good either...makes quite good television though, what did you think ?


Thing's in paper and tv sometimes always sound good but hey just take up tv time i was away on holiday missed it.


----------



## cmillsjoe

i thought it was a right laugh , his singing gave me a good laugh


----------



## tmitch45

I thought it was a laugh as well I really liked the bloke Dave as well. It just shows you how much red tape there is to go through and how difficult those in power want to make it for us all. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## alexj

cmillsjoe said:


> i thought it was a right laugh , his singing gave me a good laugh


Yeah he's a cheeky chappy, not quite sure what his motivations are but he's different


----------



## alexj

tmitch45 said:


> I thought it was a laugh as well I really liked the bloke Dave as well. It just shows you how much red tape there is to go through and how difficult those in power want to make it for us all. Looking forward to the next episode.


Yeah should be interesting...I think he gets a run on the bank...like Northern Rock just smaller ! Northern pebble !


----------



## tmitch45

Assuming Dave is really like that he's a breath of fresh air. I love people who are so enthusiastic about things and are keen to make thinks happen. I was killing myself when he said lets celebrate with a banana!!:lol:


----------



## cmillsjoe

aw i laughed to at that part, he had said he was keeping it for later


----------



## alexj

its on tonight at 9pm c4


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

cracking programme not looked into it tho but Daves a very inspiring bloke !


----------



## jedigav

I just watched it, I missed the first one.All I can say is I agree with everything he said about the banks, it was nice to see him giving money to local charities & he made me laugh more than anyone I have seen on T.V all year & he wasn't even trying!He seems like a great bloke, I really enjoyed watching it:thumb:


----------



## kh904

Just watched tonights episode!

I really like the guy, seems genuine & like his whole positive manner & approach.
I loved how he used his megaphone outside the Bank of England :lol:

Also interesting to see how much money he made in the stock market in a day!


----------



## alexj

Great programme again, not as funny as the first, actually a bit more serious, as I am now feeling even more ripped off by the bankers who are holding the country to ransom and bleeding us all dry....today I was informed that my business account at Santander, formerly Abbey, which has been free for the last 10 years, will no longer be but they dont say when the charges will start !!!!


----------



## Yowfailed

The quality piece for me was when he got out of his Ferrari and exclaimed "Bloody uncomfortable thing. A minibus bus is better, a Transit. :lol:
The man is genuinely honest, and entertaining :thumb:


----------



## 2Buckets

Watched both episodes, made me laugh, on the serious side i like what he is attempting to do. Unintentionally funny he might be but he's got some b**ls, i like the guy. :thumb:


----------



## Natalie

I haven't seen last nights episode yet, we watched the first one last night. Have to say I really hope succeeds, he seems like a genuinely nice bloke who wants to do something good to help his local community. He was on Sunday Brunch and came across well (eating a banana on set :lol: )

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/bank-of-dave/4od



alexj said:


> Great programme again, not as funny as the first, actually a bit more serious, as I am now feeling even more ripped off by the bankers who are holding the country to ransom and bleeding us all dry....today I was informed that my business account at Santander, formerly Abbey, which has been free for the last 10 years, will no longer be but they dont say when the charges will start !!!!


Is it the one Abbey promised would be free for ever? If you haven't seen this thread on MSE it might be of interest to you (they give some alternative accounts) http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4074653


----------



## kh904

I heard on a radio that the Co-Op are taking over Lloyds TSB, and Co-Op do free business banking (according to the Co-Op customer). 
They could be worth looking into (plus they're supposedly an ethical bank if that makes a difference to you).

Tbh, i'm currently with Satander, and i looking to move to a more ethical bank as a protest against these bankers ripping us off!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Typical salesman for me i'm afraid!


----------



## Natalie

kh904 said:


> Tbh, i'm currently with Satander, and i looking to move to a more ethical bank as a protest against these bankers ripping us off!


Not a business acc but I moved from Santander  to Nationwide not so much on ethical grounds, but as they're a building society at least there are no external shareholders.


----------



## Grizzle

jonnystuartuk said:


> Typical salesman for me i'm afraid!


What do you mean by that?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Grizzle said:


> What do you mean by that?


Appreciate that he is giving money to charity but he doesn't drive round in a Ferrari and a Range Rover for nothing.


----------



## kh904

jonnystuartuk said:


> Appreciate that he is giving money to charity but he doesn't drive round in a Ferrari and a Range Rover for nothing.


There's nothing wrong with being financially successful if you sell products that the people want (like this guys 'seems' to be doing), unlike pocketing lots of taxpayers money when the bankers are selling dodgy products and at times criminal practices ie money for failing!


----------



## Phil H

watched both episodes, very enjoyable! i'm right behind him!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I do think the program is funny! However..realistically if you saw his pop up shop would you leave £1000 of savings with him?


----------



## alexj

jonnystuartuk said:


> Typical salesman for me i'm afraid!


I know what you mean, I dont totally trust him yet either

Could he be on a total ego trip ?...he's already made millions

and can almost play at this. Very interesting though.

What are his intentions ?

This is definitely a time of great change. Watch this space !

I was really buzzing after the first episode and went online to find the details

I then saw that his loan rates were quite high and that you cant make a deposit because there is apparently a waiting list.

I filled out the message to contact them but no reply as yet.

Great that he is giving the excess profits to charity


----------



## alexj

Is it the one Abbey promised would be free for ever? If you haven't seen this thread on MSE it might be of interest to you (they give some alternative accounts) http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4074653[/QUOTE]

Thanks Natalie, will check that out


----------



## alexj

kh904 said:


> I heard on a radio that the Co-Op are taking over Lloyds TSB, and Co-Op do free business banking (according to the Co-Op customer).
> They could be worth looking into (plus they're supposedly an ethical bank if that makes a difference to you).
> 
> Tbh, i'm currently with Satander, and i looking to move to a more ethical bank as a protest against these bankers ripping us off!


Thanks was thinking Coop should have changed from Lloyds my other account ages ago !

Typical....only just found out, my branch and another branch I use are both being taken over why dont they communicate this to their customers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VAG-hag

I watched this last night & really enjoyed it. Im all for the idea & like Dave says "it cant be that difficult" or at least should not be!

I like this type of character, yeah he is wadded but he is by no means arrogant with it. Go Dave!


----------



## Lowiepete

Talk about "gift of the gab" - getting away with a fixed penalty fine for carrying
a completely wrong number plate! Despite numerous MOT passes, my mate got 
done for £60, with absolutely no opportunity to put right, just one digit out of 
place. No wonder Dave's a rich man...

It's all good entertainment, but it ain't gonna change much for very long.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## jonnyMercUK

alexj said:


> I know what you mean, I dont totally trust him yet either
> 
> Could he be on a total ego trip ?...he's already made millions
> 
> and can almost play at this. Very interesting though.
> 
> What are his intentions ?
> 
> This is definitely a time of great change. Watch this space !
> 
> I was really buzzing after the first episode and went online to find the details
> 
> I then saw that his loan rates were quite high and that you cant make a deposit because there is apparently a waiting list.
> 
> I filled out the message to contact them but no reply as yet.
> 
> Great that he is giving the excess profits to charity


Glad i'm not the only one..


----------



## ChuckH

jonnystuartuk said:


> Appreciate that he is giving money to charity but he doesn't drive round in a Ferrari and a Range Rover for nothing.


What a ridiculous thing to say....

So a Very successful business man and a self made millionaire indulges himself in couple of decent cars so he is not to be trusted ???

The bloke has bucked the trend and given the banks the word that not everyone is as daft as they would hope.... Fair play ti him an all !!!

Or would he have been better of knocking someone down just cos that's easy to do ???

He loans out money at 8% which is very competitive in the business sector and loans money to those who would not otherwise get a loan as their credit history is not so clean.......

And pays 5% on deposits.....

I thought He was absolutely brilliant !!

Bit that made Me smile was after getting away with the number plates he said 
"Good job they didnt look at the tyres" Ace !


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ChuckH said:


> What a ridiculous thing to say....
> 
> So a Very successful business man and a self made millionaire indulges himself in couple of decent cars so he is not to be trusted ???
> 
> The bloke has bucked the trend and given the banks the word that not everyone is as daft as they would hope.... Fair play ti him an all !!!
> 
> Or would he have been better of knocking someone down just cos that's easy to do ???
> 
> He loans out money at 8% which is very competitive in the business sector and loans money to those who would not otherwise get a loan as their credit history is not so clean.......
> 
> And pays 5% on deposits.....
> 
> I thought He was absolutely brilliant !!
> 
> Bit that made Me smile was after getting away with the number plates he said
> "Good job they didnt look at the tyres" Ace !


So you would go to his pop up shop and leave all your savings with him?


----------



## ChuckH

jonnystuartuk said:


> So you would go to his pop up shop and leave all your savings with him?


Yes a proportion of ..Why not ???

Or I could stay with the usual high street places and continue to get robbed ?


----------



## james_19742000

Just goes to show that if a small new 'bank' such as this with a very small target market can make £10K in its opening few months to give to charity etc, then it just goes to show how much the mainstream banks are making, and why did they allow themselves to get into the rouble they did that we all had to get them out of!!

Its all underwritten, above board and legal so no reason not to trust him with your money, he appears to be more trustworthy for a loan than those rips 'payday' lenders on TV with APR's of 2500%


----------



## alexj

ChuckH said:


> What a ridiculous thing to say....
> 
> So a Very successful business man and a self made millionaire indulges himself in couple of decent cars so he is not to be trusted ???
> 
> The bloke has bucked the trend and given the banks the word that not everyone is as daft as they would hope.... Fair play ti him an all !!!
> 
> Or would he have been better of knocking someone down just cos that's easy to do ???
> 
> He loans out money at 8% which is very competitive in the business sector and loans money to those who would not otherwise get a loan as their credit history is not so clean.......
> 
> And pays 5% on deposits.....
> 
> I thought He was absolutely brilliant !!
> 
> Bit that made Me smile was after getting away with the number plates he said
> "Good job they didnt look at the tyres" Ace !


I think you will find its between 17.4 % and 29 % APR

Have a look at the Burnley Savings and Loans website

In the last few days the site has changed and they may be offering deposits at 5% but it says call in for further details, I might go and have a look next week


----------



## jonnyMercUK

ChuckH said:


> Bit that made Me smile was after getting away with the number plates he said
> "Good job they didnt look at the tyres" Ace !


This may have been funny at the time, but to trust a guy that was happy to drive round London with incorrect plates and possibly illegal tyres is a no no for me. He is obviously happy to play with the law.

This is all my opinion, I got screwed over when I was younger by a 'typical salesman' and can now spot them a mile off. Can't describe 'typical salesman' just know one when I see one!


----------



## Natalie

jonnystuartuk said:


> So you would go to his pop up shop and leave all your savings with him?


As long as he is covered by FSA (and you don't have more than £85k saved)then why not?


----------



## alexj

Natalie said:


> As long as he is covered by FSA (and you don't have more than £85k saved)then why not?


I dont think he is at the moment though, he guarantees the money himself


----------



## kh904

jonnystuartuk said:


> This may have been funny at the time, but to trust a guy that was happy to drive round London with incorrect plates and possibly illegal tyres is a no no for me. He is obviously happy to play with the law.
> 
> This is all my opinion, I got screwed over when I was younger by a 'typical salesman' and can now spot them a mile off. Can't describe 'typical salesman' just know one when I see one!


I think there's a difference between a salesman & a conman though! Two different things! :thumb:


----------



## alexj

Yeah those coppers were banker haters for sure...

they were dying to join in and say what they thought


----------



## ChuckH

jonnystuartuk said:


> This may have been funny at the time, but to trust a guy that was happy to drive round London with incorrect plates and possibly illegal tyres is a no no for me. He is obviously happy to play with the law.
> 
> This is all my opinion, I got screwed over when I was younger by a 'typical salesman' and can now spot them a mile off. Can't describe 'typical salesman' just know one when I see one!


You just cannot justify your opinion on a bloke because someone had you over !! Life is full of risks and clowns but I seriously doubt that Mr Fishwick is one of them..
If You care to google his name you will see that he is a very well respected business man out of the same mould as one R Branson.............

The guy is bucking the trend and the number plates were another demonstration of how out of the ball park he is prepared to go in order to deliver the message that pretty much all of us feel IE WE ARE SICK OF THE BANKING CULTURE IN THIS COUNTRY !!!

The Guy runs the largest sales group of buses in the UK . There is now way that vehicle had defective tyres.. That was just his humour.. You do understand humour ?

Thing is is that if no one does anything nothing will change !!!

Would you prefer that bankers continue to get ridiculous bonuses while the business looses huge amounts of money ??
How the heck does that work ??
There You go Pal the business has lost 100 million this year there's a huge bonus... Well done and carry on .........???

Savers (Yes I am one ) are getting 3% at best while the banks charge 16 + % just on credit cards and 28% average on business loans. ect ect....

Now for the first time in UK banking history they have been allowed to charge more for Mortgage rates while no increases in saving rates .........

In essence they are charging far more for mortgages than they should be and this is in an attempt to try and recoup some of the massive losses they have made and of course to fund those ridiculous bonuses that continue to be paid regardless of the banks ongoing losses......

Yet You continue to criticise someone who is trying to buck the tend simply cos Del Boy caught you out ???..........:lol::lol::lol:

This guy thinks outside the box... His vehicle sales business was having a flat spot because the banks were refusing to give finance to those wishing to purchase his vehicles SO.. He financed the loans himself and his business has doubled simply because he is now selling where other similar companies are accepting the finance in not available ........

Now that is the way to do it...............................


----------



## ChuckH

alexj said:


> I think you will find its between 17.4 % and 29 % APR
> 
> Have a look at the Burnley Savings and Loans website
> 
> In the last few days the site has changed and they may be offering deposits at 5% but it says call in for further details, I might go and have a look next week


Right this is taken from the website..
Quote..
Burnley Savings and Loans Ltd offer loans WITHOUT credit scoring, and with competitive rates of interest, from 8.9% flat (typical APR 17.4%) to 14.9% flat (typical APR 29%), depending on credit status for vehicle purchase and new/existing businesses, as well as small personal loans for a wide range of products…
Unquote..

Now take into consideration that the highstreet banks would be circa 28% flat and we are able to see the difference....

Remember We are talking business rates here.. Usually (There are exceptions of course) the highest rates...

Also factor in that if an applicant has an even slightly dodgy credit history ( A late payment on a mobile phone will count here ) then the banks will increase the rate massively or as is usual simply refuse the loan at all....

After all We criticise at every opportunity for them taking silly risks don't we ....

I would bet / hope this guy does well... We need change or we will simply stay stagnating as we are at present.....

I will be applying immediately for a deposit account as I whole heartedly support anything that will move this desperately slow economy on !!


----------



## Natalie

The alternative for people who would probably use him for loans is a payday loan, compare their APR to what he is offering - yes a payday loan isn't meant for long term borrowing but the reality for some is that it is.


----------



## kh904

Great posts ChuckH, 100% agree with you!

:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

You out his arrsse yet?


----------



## ChuckH

jonnystuartuk said:


> You out his arrsse yet?


What kind of ridiculous comment is that ???????????

We try on this Forum to have a balanced debate....

All You have come up with so far are stupid comments with NO reasoned argument or comment..............

Perhaps You would care to enlighten us with Your masterplan ??

I don't have a masterplan simply because I am not clever enough...

But I do admire and wholeheartedly back Dave with his ideals ideas and resolve to do something to at least try and deliver the message to the banks that enough is enough.......

I think that You should apologise for that stupid remark or crawl back under Yer stone ...................


----------



## jonnyMercUK

A balanced debate?

You have your opinion I have mine. You may not like mine but all you have done is slate me for it. Ive not once said anything about your opinion just about Dave himself. 

Just have a little think about that. Anyway there is a party under my stone tonight so over and out!


----------



## ChuckH

Have a good evening ................


----------



## alexj

Good debate guys, everyones entitled to their opininion

whether you agree or not

Where do we go from here lets hope BofD has a knock on effect !


----------



## phillipnoke

Yes brilliant why can't the banks do the same


----------



## kh904

phillipnoke said:


> Yes brilliant why can't the banks do the same


Because banks have share holders & shareholders want the highest returns usually in the short term & often at the expense of long term sustainability!

So i'd place much of the cause on shareholders greed - similar to overnight property developers who've thought that property is a non-loser, house prices will always go up etc. In return all that property speculation caused house prices to sky rocket at the expense of those who are trying to get on the ladder!


----------



## kh904

jonnystuartuk said:


> You out his arrsse yet?


Not sure if that was directed at me for praising ChuckH's posts, or to Chuck sitcking up for Dave?

If it was directed at me, then then reason i thanked him & commented on his post (like i do many other people) is that:

1. The effort in typing out a long post. I often type out long posts and appreciate the effort & time responding to someone.
2. His logical reasoning for his point of view was very well put. It's irrelevant if i happen to agree or not with someone's view that i thank them if they present a good argument.

There's no problem if someone's views are different, just as long as they explain their reasons in a logical manner!

:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

phillipnoke said:


> Yes brilliant why can't the banks do the same


Well they could .. But that would mean giving up those huge bonuses....

I forget which bank it was .. But they lost something like 870 million yet paid out 760 million in bonuses .. So claw back that 760 and the loss would have been 110 million....

FFS We are talking tax payers money here and all we get when an objection is raised is that without paying these massive bonuses the People receiving them would leave !!!! REALLY ?????????????????

Sorry but the word bonus to me means an additional payment for a job carried out well and/or at speed which reaps a profit for the company.....

So what other division of the business world do we pay extra for a poor performance or should I say one that looses money ??

Just take the salary's of some of these people before the bonuses are added anyway.... Most of us here will never see that sort of money in a decade never mind a year and that is a fact.....

If a Bank or Company is making a profit and does not owe the country for the subsidies it has received AND is playing fair by its customers then give them the bonuses !!! But come on to reward failure or poor performance with financial reward ???

And that is why We as a majority have had enough and support someone with the brains ,, The guts ,, And of course the clout to do something about it or at least try....


----------



## jonnyMercUK

kh904 said:


> Not sure if that was directed at me for praising ChuckH's posts, or to Chuck sitcking up for Dave?
> 
> If it was directed at me, then then reason i thanked him & commented on his post (like i do many other people) is that:
> 
> 1. The effort in typing out a long post. I often type out long posts and appreciate the effort & time responding to someone.
> 2. His logical reasoning for his point of view was very well put. It's irrelevant if i happen to agree or not with someone's view that i thank them if they present a good argument.
> 
> There's no problem if someone's views are different, just as long as they explain their reasons in a logical manner!
> 
> :thumb:


After all that...no it wasn't.


----------



## Grizzle

jonnystuartuk said:


> A balanced debate?
> 
> You have your opinion I have mine. You may not like mine but all you have done is slate me for it. Ive not once said anything about your opinion just about Dave himself.
> 
> Just have a little think about that. Anyway there is a party under my stone tonight so over and out!


My opinion on you is your a tool.


----------



## The Cueball

ChuckH said:


> Well they could .. But that would mean giving up those huge bonuses....
> 
> I forget which bank it was .. But they lost something like 870 million yet paid out 760 million in bonuses .. So claw back that 760 and the loss would have been 110 million....
> 
> FFS We are talking tax payers money here and all we get when an objection is raised is that without paying these massive bonuses the People receiving them would leave !!!! REALLY ?????????????????
> 
> Sorry but the word bonus to me means an additional payment for a job carried out well and/or at speed which reaps a profit for the company.....
> 
> So what other division of the business world do we pay extra for a poor performance or should I say one that looses money ??
> 
> Just take the salary's of some of these people before the bonuses are added anyway.... Most of us here will never see that sort of money in a decade never mind a year and that is a fact.....
> 
> If a Bank or Company is making a profit and does not owe the country for the subsidies it has received AND is playing fair by its customers then give them the bonuses !!! But come on to reward failure or poor performance with financial reward ???
> 
> And that is why We as a majority have had enough and support someone with the brains ,, The guts ,, And of course the clout to do something about it or at least try....


AFAIK the banks that were LOANED taxpayers money, have paid everything back as per their AGREEMENT.

No banks in the UK have been gifted any tax payers money...

Bonuses are very difficult things, and not always just based on profit....very short sighted to think of them like that.

I myself have a nice bonus coming to me in 3 months as I have put a company into a major loss position and closing it down..

That was my goal, and I get bonus for that... 

:thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Grizzle said:


> My opinion on you is your a tool.


Thanks mate, much appreciated! Bit of a spanner yourself


----------



## Grizzle

For someone that signed up in April your sure making friends and influencing people eh.


----------



## ChuckH

Grizzle said:


> For someone that signed up in April your sure making friends and influencing people eh.


Graham.. There is no point in arguing or discussing with ignorant folk....


----------



## DW Sheriff

Wow !!!, then everyone moans when we delete or close things !


----------



## -Kev-

DW Sheriff said:


> Wow !!!, then everyone moans when we delete or close things !


what do people expect when a sensible thread turns into an argument lol


----------



## alexj

This is obviously a hot topic !


----------



## jonnyMercUK

I shouldn't have to explain my actions however....

Because I have an opinion on Dave Fishwick that others may not agree with why shoot me down for it? Sorry you don't agree with it but I thought we were here to share our thoughts. 

Sorry if I offended anyone but I got fed up with been shot down for having a different opinion on someone that others did not agree with. 

I did find some replies quite aggressive and thought whats the point in taking the rubbish?


----------



## dooka

I thought this thread would fall apart as soon as I saw Cuey pop up :wave:..

I joined cahoot or capoop as I like to refere to them. Now part of Scam Scam Scare, I mean Santander. Capoop were offering I think, 9% on a saving accounts account and 7% on current accounts. It was a massive difference to everyone else at the time. Now probably one of the worst banks out there [I must change, but I think changing banks, is just one of those things that most people don't do readily], rubbish % and customer service, even wose..

What I am getting at, lets hope Daves' Bank doesn't go the same way ..

Good on him I say. Nearly everything could be changed in this country, the problem is, we seem to be a culture of short termists, if that is even a word. Think long term, invest long term, make changes slowly, especially the welfare system, and things can change. May be painful in places, but it can change.

It takes time for change on a mass scale. No matter what you think of Dave, or his intensions, he is trying to make a difference and challenge parts of the system we can't do easily. We could do with people like him in power. And before anyone says anything, yes we do have clowns in power . Transparency is something that is needed in this country to an extent. More people like Dave the better, in my opinion..

Now waiting for the flame, grammar and opinion police to step in ..


----------



## The Cueball

dooka said:


> I thought this thread would fall apart as soon as I saw Cuey pop up :wave:..


:tumbleweed:

what have I done!?!? 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59

The Cueball said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> what have I done!?!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


gone stiff and gone hard using blue pills. :lol:


----------



## dooka

Nothing yet Cuey, but come on, we all know ..


----------



## alexj

Still not been up to Burnley to see the place, must go

Hopefully will be a follow up programme with an update

Was interesting to see Vince Cable stick his neck out

Lets hope change keeps on happening in 2012 !


----------



## alexj

waiting list on 5% savings til 2014 !!!


----------



## GJM

The Cueball said:


> No banks in the UK have been gifted any tax payers money...


No banks were gifted but were orginisations like councils and joe public gifted when they got greedy and put way more into the Icelandic bank.

Or who footed the bill for that?

Regardless who footed the bill, what should have happened was anyone who put in above the protection amount should have been told tough titty!

Some guy local to me was moaning he put his life savings of £500,000 in...so what, the rules were clear, only covered for 38k or whatever it was at the time

Any as for the councils, anyone involved in putting the money in should have been fired no questions asked...no accountability for actions as per council.

So on this bank of dave guy....short or reading all the agro...why would there be a waiting list to accept money?


----------



## alexj

GJM said:


> So on this bank of dave guy....short or reading all the agro...why would there be a waiting list to accept money?


Theres a waiting list at 5 % because he is covering all the money with his own (no government protection scheme here)

He lends out a certain amount per week, around £ 25 K and has savers lined up ready to be matched to those that want to borrow.


----------

